# Speedcubing Jokes Here!!



## Metallic Silver (Jan 10, 2017)

You guys can comment and post a good speedcubing jokes or puns here. 
It could be a Roux joke, FMC, Subset jokes, or others.

Example: What is every Roux cubers favorite pony? Pinkie Pie.
What is every Roux cubers favorite animal? A cow, it M' U everytime. (My friend.)
What is the worst kind of sickness Roux cubers can get? Pikashit.

;_; I can only think of Roux jokes, but you guys can do better.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jan 10, 2017)

What did Gandalf say to the speedcuber?

Yuexiao not pass!


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 10, 2017)

V Cube


----------



## EmperorZant (Jan 10, 2017)

Remember when Feliks used to use the ZhanChi? I'm _DaYan_ to see him bring it back...
Don't mind Moyu cubes, though! I'd be _LiYing_ if I said I did.
If you haven't solved in a while, do _YuLong_ to solve again?
_YuXin_'dnt hate on these cubing puns!
Don't provoke those who solve with the YueHun! They use _KungFu_.
If a cuber wants more teeth, does he want _MoFange_?
What do you do when a cuber breaks the law? _YuSu_.
Don't you just hate it when you mess up Squan Parity? Back to _Square-1_!



Spoiler: From YouTube Comments



"Feliks has some _Fangshi_ Fingertricks!"
"I'd tell a cubing joke, but it's _WeiLong_."
(I'm a fan of puns by the way)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 10, 2017)

What do all these letters at the end of moyus cubes stand for: 
Weilong Goes Too Slow
Along Great Try
I wonder if there are any others


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 10, 2017)

What noise does a cubing dog make?


Spoiler



Auf Auf


----------



## Dash Lambda (Jan 10, 2017)

A cuber takes his cube to a bar, and the bartender says "I'll give you a free beer if you solve that." The cuber solves it and asks for his beer, at which point the bartender grabs the cube, does four moves, hand it back, and says "on the house."


----------



## EmperorZant (Jan 10, 2017)

Guess what a cuber's favorite tool is? A _sledgehammer_!
When people get discouraged by Feliks' speed, he always says: "You _GAN_ do it, too!"
This thread has _AoSu_ many puns...
It also reminds me of Macky's "Cube Quotes" page. One of the more creative quotes (pertaining to blind memo):
_"You know, wouldn't it be funny if you _mesmorize_ the cube? The cube starts sleeping and everything..."_


----------



## Ksh13 (Jan 11, 2017)

-Hualong have you waited for a thread like this?

- Weilong


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 11, 2017)

Ksh13 said:


> -Hualong have you waited for a thread like this?
> 
> - Weilong


 why not aolong have you waited


----------



## EntireTV (Jan 12, 2017)

Random person scrolling through:

Before you post a colorful pockets pun, come up with something more creative please!


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jan 12, 2017)

GoldCubes29 said:


> What did Gandalf say to the speedcuber?
> 
> Yuexiao not pass! ;p


lol, good one


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jan 12, 2017)

EmperorZant said:


> Remember when Feliks used to use the ZhanChi? I'm _DaYan_ to see him bring it back...
> Don't mind Moyu cubes, though! I'd be _LiYing_ if I said I did.
> If you haven't solved in a while, do _YuLong_ to solve again?
> _YuXin_'dnt hate on these cubing puns!
> ...


The yusu joke got me xD


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 12, 2017)

er.... clock?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 12, 2017)

Aaron Lau said:


> er.... clock?



BOO!


----------



## pglewis (Jan 12, 2017)

Aaron Lau said:


> er.... clock?



I'd have gone for "Magic" but the judges will accept this answer.


----------



## EmperorZant (Jan 16, 2017)

From Feliks' GAN356 Air Impressions Video:


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 5, 2017)

What do you call a communist dictator who's also a cuber? A commutator.


----------



## SenorJuan (Jul 5, 2017)

Cuber:"Do you know who invented the Rubik's Cube?"
Non-cuber:"Err...no"
Cuber: !!!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 5, 2017)

This thread


----------



## NewbieCuber (Jul 5, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> What noise does a cubing dog make?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Sometimes he says RUF U'R'F', but only when making the top cross.


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 5, 2017)

The other day I raced 4x4 with someone, and I really wanted to win... so on the last layer, I did OLL parity.
Was hoping it would give me an edge.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 5, 2017)

What is a cubers favorite place in an office? TheCubicle.
Why do cubers hate tornados? Too many rotations.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 5, 2017)

why does Jesus use Roux?
-because he doesn't want to think about the cross


----------



## VenomCubing (Jul 5, 2017)

Sebastian Weyer: I just got a world record!
Max Park: Me too!
Mats Valk: Me three!
Feliks Zemdegs: Ooh, my turn!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 5, 2017)

variation on the yusu one:

What do you do if your budget 4x4 doesn't meet safety regulations?

...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 5, 2017)

Why do I have the feeling that this is going to be like "2000 signs that you've been cubing to long where most people hate it, but a couple love it?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Why do I have the feeling that this is going to be like "2000 signs that you've been cubing to long where most people hate it, but a couple love it?


You just had to to say that....


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 5, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> You just had to to say that....


I have that feeling.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 6, 2017)

SenorJuan said:


> Cuber:"Do you know who invented the Rubik's Cube?"
> Non-cuber:"Err...no"
> Cuber: !!!


Best one I've come across, GJ


----------



## Luke8 (Jul 6, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Why do I have the feeling that this is going to be like "2000 signs that you've been cubing to long where most people hate it, but a couple love it?



I remember those days! At first it was fun, but then all of the reasons became crap. The first 500 reasons were a masterpiece.


----------



## Riley M (Jul 6, 2017)

Mats Valk: 4.74!!!WR!!!

*Feliks Zemdegs has entered the room*


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 6, 2017)

You don't even appear to know what that thread is called and yet you insult it, this thread is older than the cubing too long thread


Competition Cuber said:


> Why do I have the feeling that this is going to be like "2000 signs that you've been cubing to long where most people hate it, but a couple love it?


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 6, 2017)

Riley M said:


> Mats Valk: 4.74!!!WR!!!
> 
> *Feliks Zemdegs has entered the room*


Yep. Running now.


----------



## Luke8 (Jul 9, 2017)

You can't buy happiness. But you can buy twisty puzzles, and that's basically the same thing.


----------



## Mingler_65071 (Jul 9, 2017)

The Panshi


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jul 9, 2017)

why did the cuber start eating his cubes? Because he bought so many he didn't have money for food and ended up choking on a center cap and dying. 

Did you learn a lesson? Don't spend too much money on cubes because you won't have enough for food and you will have to eat your cubes and end up choking on center cap and dying.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 9, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> why did the cuber start eating his cubes? Because he bought so many he didn't have money for food and ended up choking on a center cap and dying.
> 
> Did you learn a lesson? Don't spend too much money on cubes because you won't have enough for food and you will have to eat your cubes and end up choking on center cap and dying.


Yeah, I think we all figured that out already.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 9, 2017)

Mingler_65071 said:


> The Panshi


Oh I remember the Panshi lmao


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jul 9, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Yeah, I think we all figured that out already.


Haha.


----------



## asacuber (Jul 9, 2017)

Feliks4737 joined the game.
Feliks4737 was banned for hack zeroing.


----------



## EmperorZant (Aug 10, 2017)

An emo classmate of mine cubes, and I asked him what his favorite WCA event was. He said, "7x7, because it's so edgy."


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 10, 2017)

Which star wars character do cubers love the most?


Spoiler



R2 D2


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 11, 2017)

lube...

ok I'll stop


----------



## 1001010101001 (Aug 23, 2018)

When at night in a comp the only lights are yellow.


----------



## carcass (Mar 19, 2020)

Why does Anthony Brooks not like art museums?

Because he only takes one look.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 19, 2020)

carcass said:


> Why does Anthony Brooks not like art museums?
> 
> Because he only takes one look.


7-month bump lol

What was a Petrus user's favorite thing to play with as a kid?



Spoiler



Building blocks


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 19, 2020)

Nobody:
2010 Feliks:


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 19, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Nobody:
> 2010 Feliks:
> View attachment 11545


I burst out laughing lol

Which video did you find that on?


----------



## Capcubeing (Mar 19, 2020)

100% true this kid at a comp that was at my table asked if I could be his judge for "practice" then he tried a "pickup line" and he saaid you know what I think Im just gona spend my inspection time on you and all of his friends thought he was a comedian and I was litarlly dying inside


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Mar 19, 2020)

Cuber: You should learn F2L
Sorta-Cuber: I know it
Cuber: Show me it
Sorta-Cuber: Does moves, F2, L


----------



## KingCanyon (Mar 19, 2020)

What is a cuber’s favorite truck? A 4x4!

Sorry for the terrible pun, I guess it’s back to square-1.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Mar 19, 2020)

2x2 single


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 19, 2020)

- Gan I know how much that costs ?
- It costs an XSive amount.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 19, 2020)

Why learn ZBLL ? It's so inefficient. Fw L2 is much shorter.


----------



## Ash Black (Mar 20, 2020)

don't you hate it when you mess up on parity and get set back all the way to square-1?


----------



## ElephantCuber (Mar 20, 2020)

corona lol


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Mar 20, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Why learn ZBLL ? It's so inefficient. Fw L2 is much shorter.


It would be Fw’ L2

NEVER FORGET APOSTROPHES

THEY CAN RUIN A SOLVE


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 20, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> It would be Fw’ L2
> 
> NEVER FORGET APOSTROPHES
> 
> THEY CAN RUIN A SOLVE


It’s Fw L2 though


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 20, 2020)

If it's expensive, it's gotta be Gan.

- Gan's slogan


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Mar 20, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> It’s Fw L2 though


Confused reaction


----------



## KingCanyon (Mar 20, 2020)

Why did Kian Mansour go to the doctor? Because his stomach Rouxly hurt!


----------



## brododragon (Mar 20, 2020)

What's the best method?

Roux. It "Rouxles" (rules).

(Nah Petrus FTW).


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 20, 2020)

Roux rouxles the world
Fazrulz the world
ZZ RUL the world


----------



## brododragon (Mar 21, 2020)

Petrus Petrusifies (Petrifies) the world.


----------



## Reeno (Jun 29, 2020)

Randomer: What's your name?
Phil Yu: It's Yu.
Randomer: me?
Phil: No, Yu. Phil Yu.
Randomer: Oh no, my names Jake.
Phil: You now what, forget it. *walks off*
Jake:


----------



## Username: Username: (Aug 25, 2020)

QiYI: releases a 30-35 dollar cloncc
people: They pulled the Gan (you know, Gan, gun lol).

oof kinda bad joke, that's why kids, buy your RS3M 2020s instead of a Gan XPensive.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 25, 2020)

Was gonna make a joke about v-cubes, then I realised I don't need to


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 30, 2020)

Right, I'm gonna revive this. We haven't had any puns for weilong


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 30, 2020)

what does the umpire say when a cube pitches at a baseball game?


Spoiler



Valk!(get it cause Balk)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 30, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Right, I'm gonna revive this. We haven't had any puns for weilong


I'll tell a joke aolong with you.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 30, 2020)

i'm dayan bc of these jokes, gan you pls stop now


----------



## ProStar (Nov 30, 2020)

This sun is bright, it's BLDing me!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> This sun is bright, it's BLDing me!


I said ooooooooooooh I’m BLDed by the lights!


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 30, 2020)

all cubing meme threads have died, so i will post a meme: 


That cousin tho


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 1, 2020)

Moyu need to make a joke. 
(Mo, you)


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 1, 2020)

3-style and 5-style walk into the bar and see a girl that they want to impress.

3-style shows his 10 TPS and the girl is immediately wooed.

5-style meanwhile just start to explain himself and everyone has left the bar lol, U' L2 F U' M U' M' U2 F' L2 U .


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 14, 2021)

What's a British cubers favorite event?



Spoiler



6x6, because there's so much "pari-tea"


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 14, 2021)

What is Chewbacca's favorite cube?

Qiyi Wookie


Spoiler: If you didn't get it



Wookie, Wuque????


----------



## gruuby (Jun 14, 2021)

Call me a V-Cube 6 the way I was locked up during quarantine.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 14, 2021)

I Mehta girl last week. She was nice and ZZ going. She told me her name was Petruscia Waterman. We Rouxly got along. Sadly she was dating a guy named Frid-Rich.


----------



## carcass (Jun 14, 2021)

What does Kevin Hays do with a good big cube solve? 



Spoiler



He breaks it down.





Spoiler: If you don't get it:



He often does reconstructions of very fast big cube solves.
He also had a 6x6 explode when he almost got a world record way back.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 14, 2021)

V Cube 6


----------



## gruuby (Jun 14, 2021)

Worlds being in Africa.





Spoiler



Worlds will be in Mauritius one day. One day...


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 15, 2021)

What a cuber sais to his dog. Do you want to go for a valk.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 15, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> What a cuber sais to his dog. Do you want to go for a valk.


It would have been funnier if you had said a German cuber


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 15, 2021)

Yes it would have. lol


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 15, 2021)

are you a Tengyun?


Spoiler



cuz im Dayan for your number



Im sorry, its terrible


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jun 17, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Im sorry, its terrible



I Phil Yu


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 27, 2021)

Wait, The GAN 11M Pro is A 3x3??? I thought from the name, GAN would make their First 1mm 1x1.
(Yes, The joke might not be that funny since I'm not that funny. Took from J perm lol.)


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 27, 2021)

I don't know when I uploaded this to the web (or what the context was), but for those who have had exposure to limits in math might be able to start making some math cubing jokes doing stuff like this:




*and therefore,*


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 27, 2021)

What I learn in class: 3x3
What's in the test: 19x19
What I remember: 1x1


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 27, 2021)

R2D2
Most of the population:
https://starwars.fandom.com/wiki/R2-D2
Cubers:








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 27, 2021)

There's a problem with FangShi fingertricks.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 28, 2021)

no one:
me when i get pb fail:


----------



## Tony Fisher (Aug 28, 2021)

What is a speedcuber's favourite take away?



Spoiler



KFC, because it's finger tricking good


----------



## GodCubing (Aug 29, 2021)

I invented the a method called 'Bird Method'
Here are the steps:
you wing it!


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 29, 2021)

I popped my friends 4x4 a few months ago. It's still unassembled because he says it's hard to assemble. I think it's because of its wings.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 29, 2021)

Your cube pops: *Panik*
You know how to assemble it: Kalm
You're in a cube simulator: *PANIK*




Spoiler



idk how tho


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 29, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> V Cube 6


V-ku-bei


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 29, 2021)

My cube is not shipping.
For _aolong?
Weilong _then usual.
Do _yulong _to have it?
Yes...
Let's see the tracking app.
Aw heck, it's back on _square-1!
Aosu _the company, get your dog on a _valk!_
(Auf,auf!)

Hey dad, I wanna see the _pyraminx._
Too far away, son. How about a ride on that _4x4?_

Hey _Fridrich _where you at?
_Rouxly _at the _first block._
No need to rush, take it _EG_

Turn the _BLD _down son, its killing my eyes. We already have _3BLD _people in the family!
Come on, dad. It better then a _Tornado V2 (tornado beating) _through our house. Besides, my cousin has _5BLD._

Cuber: Solving megaminx
Non cuber: Woah, now that is a mega-mix!
Cuber:!?!

I just thought of a bunch of ideas. I might do another one on algsets...


----------



## RadicalRick (Aug 29, 2021)

I use to be a simple man with simple thoughts.
Until I started speedcubing.
Now, I'm a complex man with complex thoughts.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 29, 2021)

What sound does a cubing cat make?



Spoiler



MEU MEU





Spoiler: If you don't understand



it stands for the moves M, E, and U.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Aug 29, 2021)

Which classic musical song do cubers love the most?


Spoiler



Getting to MoYu (Julie Andrews from The King and I)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 29, 2021)

Why didn’t the cuber take his medication?
He got a PLL Skip


Spoiler



Pill? PLL? *sigh*


----------



## Waffles (Aug 30, 2021)

I really need to follow this thread


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 30, 2021)

Waffles said:


> I really need to follow this thread


Every time this thread has gotten bumped with a joke my Mehta girl post has gotten another reaction.

Might as well be constructive.
____________

Young-ling: Sensei, will I ever l master the Golden Rule?

Sensei: Yuexiao. Just remember, Yusheng Du unto others as you would have them do unto you Aosu.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 30, 2021)

There is the Rouxvolution and the Cruzzade, but what era of cubing will it be where top speedcubers use mehta?
Mehta is meta


----------



## StrategySam (Aug 30, 2021)

What does the S in CFOP stand for? Smart.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 30, 2021)

I rouxed my decision to use CFOP


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 1, 2021)

What did The dog say to the Cuber?


Spoiler



U R F! U' R' F'!


----------



## Waffles (Sep 1, 2021)

the diansheng 23x23


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 1, 2021)

Waffles said:


> the diansheng 23x23


oof big burn


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 2, 2021)

Why does kylo ren use CFOP?


Spoiler



Because he has a CROSSguard lightsaber.





Spoiler: If you don't understand



Kylo Ren uses the Crossguard lightsaber. It looks like this:


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 2, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Why does kylo ren use CFOP?


I'm a star wars geek.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 2, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> I'm a star wars geek.


Same kinda.


----------



## Garf (Sep 2, 2021)

What sound does a cubing dog say? U R F! U R F!
What sound does a cubing cat say? M E U M E U!
What sound does a cubing screaming golpher say? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 2, 2021)

What did the Cuber buy at the store?


Spoiler



He bought a GANdy.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 2, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> GANdy.


that must be a highly expensive candy


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> that must be a highly expensive candy


More expensive that an 11 M pro.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 2, 2021)

What did the cuber reply to "Good luck!"?


Spoiler



U2!


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 2, 2021)

Did I kill this thread?


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> that must be a highly expensive candy


Not to mention it comes with fully adjustable magnets and a spring and tensioning system


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 3, 2021)

When you broke your friend's rubik's cube:


----------



## Waffles (Sep 3, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> More expensive that an 11 M pro.


The GAN 11M Pro’s price in AUD


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 3, 2021)

What did the cuber ask to the X-Men?


Spoiler



Where's the Tornado V2?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 3, 2021)

This thread went downhill really fast. Let's try to do some original jokes and not just post simple moves or meme pictures.

______

Idiot: How many cubes would a cubing cuber cubing cubes cube in a cubing cube cubers cubing cube session if cubing with a cubing cubers cubing cube made for a cubing cuber cubing cubes?

@BenChristman1: What?

@ZF slow: idk just git gud bru.

@Filipe Teixeira: If a cubing cuber cubing cubing cubers cubing cubes a cubing cuber cubing the cubing cubers cubing cube would cube a cubing cube until the cubing cuber cubing a cubing cube for cubing tires of cubing a cubing cubers cubing cube. It really depends on if the cubing cuber cubing a cubing cube is capable of cubing cubes for long periods of time.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 3, 2021)

honorable mentions <3


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 4, 2021)

What star wars character do cubers love?


Spoiler



R2 D2.


----------



## stwert (Sep 4, 2021)

How do you know a scramble is going to be a bad one? 


Spoiler: Answer



When it ends with F U


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 4, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> More expensive that an 11 M pro.


Is that even possible????


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 5, 2021)

@TheCubingCuber347 I have a joke:


Spoiler: joke



Qiyi MS 3x3


----------



## kubesolver (Sep 5, 2021)

"Mom, I bought something for myself!!"
"A cube? Again?!"
"No, a Moyu"


----------



## qwr (Sep 5, 2021)

What's the meme-iest way to make the 6 spots pattern?
M E M' E'


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 6, 2021)

What does an OH solver say when he has hand cramps?


Spoiler



RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA





Spoiler: If you don't understand



Ra Perm.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 8, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Ra Perm


R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 8, 2021)

No one:
J Perm to his viewers when he's about to explain the customizations


Spoiler



Hope you can read chinese.


----------



## LBr (Sep 8, 2021)

how does a non cuber react to a beginner bld solver after seeing them get a success?

 OMG OMG THAT IS SOO OP



Spoiler



- OP is beginner bld method - Old pochmann


----------



## White KB (Sep 11, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> "Mom, I bought something for myself!!"
> "A cube? Again?!"
> "No, a Moyu"


Mo, Yu


----------



## White KB (Sep 11, 2021)

Non-cuber: Is that a 9x9?
I bet you weren't expecting THAT one.
EDIT: A spin-off of the overly ubiquitous "Is that a 10x10?" joke that everybody keeps on repeating.


----------



## White KB (Sep 11, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> No one:
> J Perm to his viewers when he's about to explain the customizations
> 
> 
> ...


我能读中文。 （一点点）


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 11, 2021)

White KB said:


> 我能读中文。 （一点点）


我也能



Spoiler: Translation



I said "I also can"


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 30, 2021)

Me: gets a PB
Cubers: Wow, A personal best?


Spoiler



Me: no, Peanut butter.


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 9, 2021)

Me: gets a +2
Cubers: Sad
Me: this is also sad


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 9, 2021)

Huh. This thread was dead for a long time. It went th-_roux_ hard times.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 10, 2021)

What cube is the most interested in chemistry?



Spoiler



The Qiyi O2 cube.


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 10, 2021)

What did the Tengyun say to the doctor?


Spoiler



Doctor, I'm DaYan.


----------



## cirnov2 (Oct 10, 2021)

I love the MEILING series of cubes.

Hong Meiling is a touhou character, meilong is similar to meiling.


----------



## White KB (Oct 11, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Me: gets a +2
> Cubers: Sad
> Me: this is also sad


The World Cube Association: Especially if you stack 8 of those on top of each other...


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 3, 2021)

What did the cuber say when he messed up PLL on 3x3???


Spoiler



Now It's back to Square-1!


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 4, 2021)

What method does Steve from Minecraft use?


Spoiler



Roux. Because He's a _BlockBuilder!_


----------



## White KB (Nov 4, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> What method does Steve from Minecraft use?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


PUNS


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 4, 2021)

What was Sam the shape's expression when he got to OLL?


Spoiler



Awkward.





Spoiler: If you don't understand



Awkward shape OLL


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 9, 2021)

What's a cuber's favorite drink?


Spoiler



T Perm!





Spoiler: If you don't understand



Tea Perm.


----------



## White KB (Nov 9, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> What's a cuber's favorite drink?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Y


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 9, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> What's a cuber's favorite drink?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


At least it's better than Pear Tea.


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 10, 2021)

What method does Poseidon use?


Spoiler



Waterman!


----------



## White KB (Nov 10, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> What method does Poseidon use?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Or...


Spoiler: Na_ _ _ _ _ _



Nautilus


----------



## Garf (Nov 10, 2021)

Elements:
Na Nautilus
H H perm
Zi Z perm incident


Ionic bonds
NaCl Nautilus Cll
H2O 2 HPerms and 1 Oll
CO2
1 Cll and 2 Olls

Probably doesn't make sense, but I tried


----------



## White KB (Nov 10, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Elements:
> Na Nautilus
> H H perm
> Zi Z perm incident
> ...


Hey, I'm in Chemistry right now, so that all makes sense to me.


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 10, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> NaCl Nautilus Cll
> H2O 2 HPerms and 1 Oll
> CO2
> 1 Cll and 2 Olls


Of the ones in this list, only NaCl makes an ionic bond, the other two are covalent.


----------



## White KB (Nov 10, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> Of the ones in this list, only NaCl makes an ionic bond, the other two are covalent.


Covalent is essentially molecular, right?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 10, 2021)

White KB said:


> Covalent is essentially molecular, right?


Yeah but covalent and ionic are two different things. In an ionic bond, the electrons are completely donated by an atom to another atom but in a covalent bond, the electrons are shared between 2 atoms

Ok lol class dismissed.

What method does pasta use?


Spoiler



Roux!


----------



## Garf (Nov 10, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> Of the ones in this list, only NaCl makes an ionic bond, the other two are covalent.


Oh yeah, you’re right… whoops.


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 12, 2021)

Hey Guys, I made a FB.
First block?
No,


Spoiler



Fruit Bowl.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 12, 2021)

Me: Makes $300 over the summer mowing lawns.
Gan: Ima end this whole career


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 15, 2021)

How fast is Feliks Zemdegs?



Spoiler



Fazt

You know, his nickname is Faz come on.


----------



## GodCubing (Nov 15, 2021)

White KB said:


> Covalent is essentially molecular, right?


Yes there are synonymous


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 15, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Hey Guys, I made a FB.
> First block?
> No,
> 
> ...


I read "facebook"


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 16, 2021)

what is the pandemic cube?



Spoiler



GAN weight


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 16, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> what is the pandemic cube?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Explanation if you don't get it



Because you're stuck home during lockdown and gain weight. GAIN weight = GAN weight


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 16, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Because you're stuck home during lockdown and gain weight. GAIN weight = GAN weight


Lol, now I get it.

EDIT: Getting fat up in here.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 27, 2021)

I was going to say Super Cube 2021. But...



Spoiler



No one would laugh.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 27, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> I was going to say Super Cube 2021. But...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 30, 2021)

What did the robber who is also a cuber say to the guy?


Spoiler



I'm gonna Rob Yau!


----------



## MeSub20 (Dec 1, 2021)

This list is weilonger than I thought


----------



## MeSub20 (Dec 1, 2021)

Lame isn't it


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 1, 2021)

R U R' U R U2 comes to the OLL party.
"you don't look fine, what happened?"
"I got canceled"


----------



## MeSub20 (Dec 1, 2021)

Aulong is this gonna keep going?


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 1, 2021)

MeSub25 said:


> Aulong is this gonna keep going?


I don't think it GAN go much longer.


----------



## MeSub20 (Dec 1, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> I don't think it GAN go much longer.


That's hilarious... Hahaha


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 2, 2021)

Metallic Silver said:


> You guys can comment and post a good speedcubing jokes or puns here.
> It could be a Roux joke, FMC, Subset jokes, or others.
> 
> Example: What is every Roux cubers favorite pony? Pinkie Pie.
> ...


What did I realise after solving the SKEWB for the first time, I’m SKREWED


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 6, 2021)

When did this "CubeBread" appear here?

EDIT: Why the angry @TheCubingCuber347


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 7, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> When did this "CubeBread" appear here?View attachment 17953


100% DOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUGH

Calories from fat: Li'l bit

Serving size : _*69*_

I actually considered that username when I joined.


----------



## hellocubers (Jan 26, 2022)

What do you call a cuber who is old?
an OLLd Cuber


----------



## StopMotionCuber (Jan 26, 2022)

What happens when you switch to Roux?

Your times get Rouxined

Sorry roux solvers!


----------



## hellocubers (Jan 26, 2022)

How does a cuber break something?
with a R' F R F'! (sledgehammer)


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 26, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> How does a cuber break something?
> with a R' F R F'! (sledgehammer)


cuber: And here we are in the speedcubing jokes arena, and hellocubers is on fire.
swoop: You said it cuber, hellocubers is blazing down that field, getting laughing reactions left and right, ooh! He just barely dodges a like being thrown at him
cuber: Those likes can be pretty devastating when you're going for HaHas.
swoop: And... Touchdown! hellocubers makes a slam-dunk! A hole in one! Literally any other positive thing in sports!
cuber: You sound way too excited for him swoop.
swoop: Oops. I meant, *angry angry angry angry*


----------



## White KB (Jan 26, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> When did this "CubeBread" appear here?
> 
> EDIT: Why the angry @TheCubingCuber347
> View attachment 17953


It's because of a race with Phil Yu that he had...
Basically it was first to win 30 solves and for every 5 you won, the other person got a punishment. They had a wheel, and Phil Yu won that. He chose the banner image, not CubeHead...
(CubeHead won in the end, though. He became CEO of TheCubicle for a day and you could still see it on TheCubicle's "About" page a couple weeks ago. It's not up anymore.)


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 26, 2022)

How do you eat an orange?
You PLL it.

How do you eat a banana?
You PLL it.


----------



## hyn (Jan 27, 2022)

How do you make a banana better?
You lube it.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 5, 2022)

Ah, sorry guys, have to leave, guess I'll be R' U' R U' R' U2 R


Spoiler



Backsune


One of my friends said this and it was just too funny not to share


----------



## CFOP INC (Feb 5, 2022)

One of the best cubing jokes I've seen.


----------



## Fire Cubing (Feb 6, 2022)

What sound does a rooster make when cubing?
Cock-a-doodle-roux


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 7, 2022)

F2L
Most cubers: First 2 Layers
me when i was a beginner: https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=F2_L


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 7, 2022)

Where does a cuber sleep?
In his Rouxm!
explanation: roux = pronounced ROO and you add M = Room.


----------



## White KB (Feb 7, 2022)

I wanted to make a joke, but then I-- DNF


Spoiler: Da Spoiler



Did not finish


----------



## Garf (Feb 7, 2022)

White KB said:


> I wanted to make a joke, but then I-- DNF
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Da Spoiler
> ...


Actually, *I* wanted to make a joke, but *I* -- DNS
(Did not start)


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 12, 2022)

what food do cubers like?
a summer waffle!
Explanation: Summer Waffle is similar to zauberwürfel (rubik's cube in german)


----------



## White KB (Feb 12, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> what food do cubers like?
> a summer waffle!
> Explanation: Summer Waffle is similar to zauberwürfel (rubik's cube in german)


Ja, ich verstehe. XD


----------



## Rubuscu (Feb 12, 2022)

I have got two jokes:
1. The Rubik's Brand Cubes are the best ones.
2. The first joke I gave was very funny.


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 12, 2022)

Western Cuber: I like the ShengShou, the MoYu, especially the WeiLong and the TengYun, but also the MoFang JiaoShi and YuXin and QiYi lines.
Chinese Teacher:


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Feb 12, 2022)

Petrus: Hey Snyder, I got APB on 6x6!
Snyder: Wow, that's Wondeful, what time was it?
Petrus: I got an 8355.
Snyder: That's fast, Yuxin go to a comp Petrus.
Petrus: Roux know, I've been thinking about it but who will take care of my Fluffy Alligator?
Snyder: Waterman you are for thinking of others! I can take care of him.
Petrus: Z,Z really are the best, thanks!
Snyder: I hope you Heise fun, but not too much and Nautiluss.


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 21, 2022)

What's justin bieber's favotite PLL?
Jb perm.

What's A german's favorite perm?
Ja.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 24, 2022)

What does an FMC'er dress up as for halloween?

- A skeleton!


----------



## Zeke_beke (Mar 28, 2022)

You don’t win anything I just think it’s funny ok here’s mine I sat and thought about it for a while and didn’t come up with anything guess I’m back to square 1


----------



## CT-6666 (Mar 28, 2022)

It's cringe but heres mine. Hey i saw you doing sexy moves earlier, incredible speed you got.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 28, 2022)

...
i am a cube


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Mar 28, 2022)

It probably isn't very good but here's mine: did you hear that there is a TORNADO warning?


----------



## Garf (Mar 28, 2022)

I am zzooming with megaminx progression.


----------



## cuber159 (Mar 28, 2022)

mine is cringe: I can't learn any new methods other than cfop if i learn one I will CROSS it of my list


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 28, 2022)

I'm taking a speedcubing class on college but I whink I will skip PLL


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 28, 2022)

what is the favorite puzzle of the bear? rubik's cub


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 28, 2022)

why can't you make puns of feet solving? because you're running out of ideas


----------



## pønten (Mar 28, 2022)

I used to love everyday solving with my new WRM, but now I've lost my moyu


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 28, 2022)

what is the best method to solve a fruit cube? peel the stickers


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 28, 2022)

I bought a smart cube. But it can't solve itself.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 28, 2022)

They told me I could use something else to feed my dog


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Mar 28, 2022)

I get confused when there are too many comutators in the booth.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Mar 28, 2022)

Try catching a kangaRoux; it's just too fast!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 28, 2022)

the method that delivers


(i took this a while ago)


----------



## Zeke_beke (Mar 28, 2022)

These are the winners 1st place cuber159 with “I can’t learn any new methods other than cfop if I learn a one I will CROSS it off my list” 2nd place is Abram Grimaldi “Try catching a kangaroux; it’s just too fast!” 3rd place Filipe Teixeira with “what is the best method to solve a fruit cube? You peel the stickers off”


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 28, 2022)

yay 3rd place
I'm happy


----------



## cuber159 (Mar 29, 2022)

yay this was a fun little compition


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Mar 29, 2022)

I got 2nd! So happy


----------



## Zeke_beke (Mar 29, 2022)

I’m glad you guys liked it


----------



## cuber159 (Mar 29, 2022)

thanks for doing this!


----------



## CornerTwisted (Mar 29, 2022)

StopMotionCuber said:


> What happens when you switch to Roux?
> 
> Your times get Rouxined
> 
> Sorry roux solvers!


We don't talk about Roux, no


----------



## Zeke_beke (Mar 29, 2022)

cuber159 said:


> thanks for doing this!


Your welcome


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 29, 2022)

Kael Hitchcock said:


> We don't talk about Roux, no


at*roux*ious solves

EDIT: I love roux method though, but that describes my solving skills


----------



## hellocubers (Apr 22, 2022)

What do you call a Cuber's Cleaning tool?


Spoiler



A Brouxm.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 22, 2022)

why did the chicken cross the road?
because she was using CFOP


----------



## Marco Rouxbio (Apr 25, 2022)

have you heard any new news on the dianseheng magnetic 8x8 and 9x9? Yeah me neither


----------



## Marco Rouxbio (Apr 25, 2022)

"How many 2x2 solves do you have on Cstimer?"
"I don't know, it's twooo many to count!"


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 25, 2022)

How do cubers sleep?


Spoiler



they use ZZ


----------



## Marco Rouxbio (Apr 25, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> How do cubers sleep?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Or you could just use Petrus.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 25, 2022)

Marco Rouxbio said:


> Or you could just use Petrus.


Then they wouldn't get any sleep because they would be having nightmares about it
Sorry any Petrus users if I offended you lol


----------



## Marco Rouxbio (Apr 25, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Then they wouldn't get any sleep because they would be having nightmares about it
> Sorry any Petrus users if I offended you lol


Oh sorry, I didn't know your moms name was Petrus. Kind of cool tbh.


----------



## hellocubers (Apr 26, 2022)

Hey, Can you take *OLL *of the fruits? I'm going to _*PLL*_ them. Don't worry,The line was *Weilong*er before.


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (Apr 27, 2022)

What does a cuber eat for breakfast?
Scrambled eggs.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 27, 2022)

How Many cubers Does It Take to Change a Light Bulb?

answer: two. one to change and the other to time it


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 27, 2022)

2386 AD:
Has Feliks died already?
no
why?


Spoiler



<3


----------



## Caden Fisher (Apr 28, 2022)

I can’t wait to go to a competition. I’m Dayan to meet Max Park


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 28, 2022)

Rubik's Brand Cubes


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 29, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Rubik's Brand Cubes


savage


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 19, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Rubik's Brand Cubes


----------



## espeed (Oct 19, 2022)

That's a good oll thread


----------

